# iphone 6 on etisalat plan



## darthvaderboy (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey guys can anyone share their experiences when taking an iphone or any high end smartphone phone with an etisalat contract? I have heard you can get the device free with 1 gb data and 100 flexible mins by paying a monthly fee of aed 250. Is this all that is required? Are there any hidden fees or charges?

Thanks


----------



## Kayote (Nov 12, 2013)

The device price is factored into the plan cost. Usually a 12 month or 18 months plan. 

DU usually has better plans than Etisalat. 

But, if you do go ahead and take the plan - make sure to cancel the plan at the end of the contract period. Else Etisalat will merrily keep billing you the same amount. 

Have 20 such connections in my office and had this issue with all of them. Even when they were moved to a new plan, which ended with two plans being charged!!! Go figure!


----------

